# Upgrading from Bridge to DSLR need help



## click_nature (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Hiope u remember me from last timer approx 2 years back....

Sujay, Nac and few other would. Helped me to get the Sony HX200V.

Now the best part upgrading to DSLR....

Need ur valuable suggestions....

Primary usage to get awesome pictures of my daughter.
Here and there of wildlife & nature.

Picture should not get to grainy when zoomed and as i love to take pics of birds and nature. Suggest which lens should i go for.

Budget aaahhh....45K

There are some good offers on on Canon and Nikon, even combo offers with lens and tripod. Could be useful.


----------



## nac (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi!
There are some wonderful offers around online. It's high time to buy... 

It's good to have a prime lens to photograph kids. But at having more than one lens would be overwhelming if you're not an enthusiast/hobbyist. And don't go for that combo offers. It doesn't seem to be a good deal.


----------



## click_nature (Sep 29, 2014)

But Nac,

Which one is suited for me ?

Share some models to go thru as per my requirement.

Also some lens model to accompany with it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2014)

hmm 45k short for everything togather

prime lens may be good but then children dont sit at one place to give poses but rather run around...a 55-200 or 70-300 zoom would be better.

I would suggest a D5200 - 33k
55-200vr - 8k   55-200 is less for birding but its good enough for your purpose of mamels in zoo or flowers or zooming on your kid etc

no need for tripod now..specially for the resons you want to get DSLR
I would suggest getting good quality Clear UV filters soo that you chlid when handles the camera or lens do not put scratch on the front element of lens


----------



## click_nature (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Sujoy,

Good to see you....

I can bump a bit to 50K.... Just incase.... still love to have under 45K

Yes prime usage would be taking pics of my child.

Though would be using for birding and nature too.... since monsoon is at its end would have some good pics in parts of mumbai and around of nature.

As u suggested D5200 it comes with 18-55 kit woth around 35K

Offer from Snapeal given below link....offer some lens.... kindly have a look at2 lens of 55-200.

"www.snapdeal.com/product/nikon-d5200-slr-with-afs/1180787"

Suggest whether to go for AF-S DX lens or AF-S DX Zoom lens (DX format)..

Whats the difference between these 2 lens...

will these help in birding???


----------



## josin (Sep 30, 2014)

click_nature said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hiope u remember me from last timer approx 2 years back....
> 
> ...



Try to get Nikon D5300 DSLR Camera with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55 mm ( its 49K in flipkart but a local dealer can sell it to you for anything between 43 to 48K...its well worth every penny)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2014)

you will get D5200+18-55+55-300 in 50k ...300mm is fine for some birding and all other purposes ....or if you want those blurry background pics of our child then you can invest in a 35mm too ...50mm will be too tight for kids.
Soo it comes too 
5200+18-55+55-200+35mm = 47 approx  ..get clear filters from hoya to protect your lens glass from scratches and fingerprints.
5200+18-55+55-300 = 50 approx

I wont recommend D5300 as newer product are generally costly and within a year price falls down drastically


----------

